
In Minneapolis, Neighbors Are Mobilizing–Offline - plorg
https://www.wired.com/story/in-minneapolis-neighbors-are-mobilizing-offline/
======
salawat
This story has done more to give me hope than about anything else. I can only
hope more places follow suit. Unity is the key right now. With it, there is a
way forward. Stay safe out there folks.

